# E-collar help?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a good, moderately priced collar that takes a common battery for the transmitter and receiver? Is there such a thing. 
Right now I'm using a SportDog 400 and it's one headache after another.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Like anthing else you get what you pay for collars are no exception, I use tritronics. I have a older classic 70 that worked flawlessly for 4 years and then had to have the batteries replaced, I now use a pro 200 and love it, 2 hour charge and the charge lasts along time, I can't remember the last time I charged it.

I did own a DT systems 1000 that was a good collar for the money that collar is 7 years old and still ticking (sold it to a friend) on the original batteries.

I had a sportdog that I returned, Very inconsistant, sometimes you would get the right responce and sometimes you wouldn't, hard to collar condition a dog with a collar like that.

I have used Dogtra and liked them but I really don't care for the reastat dial, you can easely bump the dial and light a dog up at the wrong time.

The TT pro 200 is a great collar for the money and you won't be disapointed.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I use Tritronics also and have an older Sport 60. Besides having to replace the batteries I have had no problems. I am looking at a newer model and it will be a TT.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the info guys. I may look into a Tri Tronics. I've had good luck with the SportDog but it doesn't seem like the battery life is too good. I've also noticed that I've got some inconsistency with it at times 
All in all it's been a good collar for the money but I wouldn't buy another one or recomend them to anyone else.

Thanks again,
Dan


----------



## dconkle (Oct 26, 2006)

I just got back from a great week in ND. A few weeks before I left I got an ecollar -mainly for the beeper. While I was reading my new Ph Forever mag and saw an Ad for reconditioned ecollars. I called and had one in a few days. I told him, what I wanted and he sent me a great one. You may want to check out http://www.collarclinic.com/. The sender uses a reg battier and the collar is rechargable. Worked great for me in the high grass CRP areas.


----------

